# SPECIAL BOTTLE IN NEED OF CLEANING



## thebottleguy (May 7, 2014)

Does anyone know how to get old paint out of a milk bottle? I dug up a really nice cream top milk bottle yesterday that had dried on brown, orange,green and yellow paint inside of it.I don't want to put anything in becauseI'm not sure if it will damage it.Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Macaco (May 7, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the bottle? If so we might have a better idea how to approach cleaning it.Steve


----------



## 2find4me (May 7, 2014)

I think there was a post like this a while ago with a milk filled with dried green paint, a pic would help...


----------



## fer_de_lance (May 7, 2014)

Try really hot water. I would try gradually raising the temperature as not shock the glass. I removed several layers of paint from a stoneware jug this way. Once you get a place started you just keep at it using soft brushes and soft wooden dowel rods. Results may vary depending on the type of paint


----------



## glass man (May 14, 2014)

If the paint is oil based  put something like GO JO inside and try that..if the outside is acl..then be careful not to get any on that as it may also take that paint off as well...but as suggested try water first just in case it is a water based paint..either way go low and take it off as gently s possible..JAMIE


----------



## epgorge (May 19, 2014)

After attempting all the above suggestions and If elbow grease doesn't work, try a little paint thinner. Perhaps diluted a bit at first. Don't use an abrasive or it may scratch the bottles surface. Of course, the thinner may dull the finish too.Joel


----------



## DonnaGook (Jun 12, 2014)

Have you tried using acetone. I think acetone and scrub brush will do the job for you.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 12, 2014)

Acetone is tough to get now, I don't know if you can even buy it at auto stores anymore.but it does work.


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 12, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Acetone is tough to get now, I don't know if you can even buy it at auto stores anymore.but it does work.



Not around here. I guess the pollution from toxic East-Coast liberalism hasn't oozed into and saturated the Midwest yet. Provided that the indefatigable do-gooders haven't yet wrapped their freedom-loathing fingers around your region, Acetone would be my 1st choice for the job.


----------



## epgorge (Jun 12, 2014)

"Not around here. I guess the pollution from toxic East-Coast liberalism hasn't oozed into and saturated the Midwest yet." I would say your recent anti-2nd amendment laws were both toxic and liberal! Emotional, knee jerk reaction by liberal anti-gunners!Joel


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 12, 2014)

No, it's the use by Meth labs, maybe it was MDMA, I don't remember.Hey, flag day is coming up, ya think anyone will post Joel?[]


----------



## epgorge (Jun 12, 2014)

The trouble with many laws are they punish the majority because of minority abuses. I would be very surprised if flag day got mentioned!! Surprise!!!!!Joel


----------



## epgorge (Jun 12, 2014)

let's not forget Nancy Pelosi's left coast of California. That is about as far west as we go, less HI. I would say you are getting pressed from both sides.Joel


----------



## DonnaGook (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes Dude..I don't think its really hard to get you can use nail polish remover as well for doing this and its readily available in market.


----------



## Karikeller11 (Jun 14, 2014)

You can still get acetone at the drugstore in the nail polish section. It will say it is removal for artificial nails. You may have to but it in a jar but it easily pours out. I would actually use paint stripper before acetone. It is much gentler on glass and it removes it almost immediately. I have had to let a bottle soak in acetone for about 20 minutes to get paint off and it dulled the glass. There are citrus strippers 
available that are so gentle they don't even burn if you get them on you. Good luck!


----------



## downeastdigger (Jun 14, 2014)

I agree with the above, about using very hot water.  Very hot tap water certainly shouldn't crack a milk bottle, but maybe start with a warm bottle anyways just to be sure.  But soaking the whole bottle in a tub of very hot water should do it, but it will take time and you have to be patient as hell.  I broke a MINT Weeks and Gilford whiskey bottle last year, using a coat hanger to pick a little tiny bit of gunk out of the bottle, and poked a hole in the shoulder  :{    couldn't believe I did that.  still cant


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 14, 2014)

I haven't bought any in years and I bought a gallon then. I should probably check the can being on the basement floor, that and the denatured alcohol but I used most of that as lamp fuel and thinner.Anyhooo, I heard CVS started requiring ID to buy it some time back and I don't know what may have happened since.


----------



## digger don (Jun 15, 2014)

Try gasoline I've used it several time and it works great. Put some gas in it and let it sit for a couple days. the paint should come right out.


----------

